# My Lotus Went Crazy



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

So I left the house on Friday, and the lotus had a small shoot near the base. When I came home today, it had put a leave all the way to the surface. That is ~14" of height!

Awesome plant.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

That's what they do. Did you recently add it to the aquarium? or add more light or nutrients?

Here's what time looks like. 3 leaves up to, and more heading up


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

It was being shaded so I cleared some space for it. It is now growing at a pretty good rate. All I have is a t8 bulb! Two leaves are about the size of my hand, and growing.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

That's it, shaded. I did that with my first tiger lotus. I put it under driftwood branch and it grew soooo slow and low. 

Lotus's are also heavily rooted plants that love dirt.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

tranceaddict said:


> That's it, shaded. I did that with my first tiger lotus. I put it under driftwood branch and it grew soooo slow and low.
> 
> Lotus's are also heavily rooted plants that love dirt.


Good to know. Was about to pick one up for the back of my high tech tank. I'll stay away then.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

They grow well in dirted tanks, but with the right light they thrive in any substrate. So if you wanna try out one in another tank... try it. You're more likely to get quicker and larger growth with dirt. And their root balls are pretty cool to see. And flowering is amazing.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine has now put 3 pads up in total. Simply amazing how fast it grows, and how great it looks! Can't wait for mine to flower.


----------



## Bala (Jul 8, 2014)

that looks very pretty . what species of lotus is it and where did u get it


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Bala,

Mine is a _Nymphaea pubescens _ that I picked up from Finatics.



Bala said:


> that looks very pretty . what species of lotus is it and where did u get it


----------

